# Black Friday Restocks and Black Collectibles Return



## Oblivia (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey all! It's Black Friday here on The Bell Tree, and we couldn't think of a better way to celebrate than to restock *all* of our standard shop collectibles! From now until 11:59pm EST tomorrow (November 27th), we'll be doing periodic restocks of all our typically sold out items, as well as reintroducing the Black Famous Mushroom and Black Hybrid Rose that were released Black Friday of last year. Some of the larger restocks will be announced ahead of time, though be sure to keep your eyes peeled for smaller, occasional ninja restocks! Head on over to the Bell Tree Shop and grab some Black Friday goodies.








I hope everyone who celebrated  yesterday had a wonderful holiday, and happy shopping to all of you!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 26, 2021)

First big restock in 5!


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

This is so cool, is it only one purchase per person? I tried to buy two collectables and it didn't let me T-T


----------



## King koopa (Nov 26, 2021)

boring said:


> This is so cool, is it only one purchase per person? I tried to buy two collectables and it didn't let me T-T


What collectible were you trying to get two of? I know the houses sold out pretty fast, and it might be because someone already bought it while you were checking out


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

King koopa said:


> What collectible were you trying to get two of? I know the houses sold out pretty fast, and it might be because someone already bought it while you were checking out


No I refreshed and it was still there, it was some of the fruit - it just keeps saying I cant buy more than one of the house one even tho I'm not buying the house one T-T

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021



boring said:


> No I refreshed and it was still there, it was some of the fruit - it just keeps saying I cant buy more than one of the house one even tho I'm not buying the house one T-T


Oh nvm it was my mistake!! lol


----------



## King koopa (Nov 26, 2021)

boring said:


> No I refreshed and it was still there, it was some of the fruit - it just keeps saying I cant buy more than one of the house one even tho I'm not buying the house one T-T


Oh I see, it's probably a glitch then. Hopefully it gets resolved soon, as it shouldn't be saying that you can't buy more than one house if you're not trying to


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2021)

boring said:


> No I refreshed and it was still there, it was some of the fruit - it just keeps saying I cant buy more than one of the house one even tho I'm not buying the house one T-T


Is the out of stock item still in your cart by chance?


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Is the out of stock item still in your cart by chance?


It was indeed, it was my bad T-T sorry abt that


----------



## N e s s (Nov 26, 2021)

I’ve wanted the red house for years, right place right time


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2021)

I need to stay updated for stocks! Missed out on houses, haha


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

shoot i slept in! hoping to catch a restock and  collect the houses c: i finally have some tbt saved up too


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

How did I manage to miss the blue house.. oh how life is sad to be slow <3 I need to work on my timed reactions


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 26, 2021)

Aww, I must have missed this last year. I'd much rather be shopping for tbt collectibles than going actual black Friday shopping lmao.


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 26, 2021)

Missed out on the blue house because I thought the chocolate cake was the only one restocked this round  at least I got the yellow one earlier


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 26, 2021)

waiting for the next toy hammer drop like


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

almost everything is selling out the moment it restocks  black friday on tbt is serious!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 26, 2021)

ah sucks to live in Australia for this rn lol


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> ah sucks to live in Australia for this rn lol


That's why it sucks to live in Australia?
Not these?


Spoiler: Tw: spiders









jokes aside, i hope you can get something the next restock


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 26, 2021)

tessa. said:


> That's why it sucks to live in Australia?
> Not these?
> View attachment 415948
> 
> jokes aside, i hope you can get something the next restock


Please put in spoiler, I am petrified of spiders as are many others. Thank you


----------



## deana (Nov 26, 2021)

Too poor for IRL Black Friday... and too poor for tbt Black Friday


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 26, 2021)

tessa. said:


> That's why it sucks to live in Australia?
> Not these?
> View attachment 415948
> 
> jokes aside, i hope you can get something the next restock


bro why have I actually seen one before. for real, not as big but I saw a spider like that inside :')


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 26, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Please put in spoiler, I am petrified of spiders as are many others. Thank you


Ahh i'm so sorry, didn't even think of that. I'll be more careful next time

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021



princess.looking.for.frog said:


> bro why have I actually seen one before. for real, not as big but I saw a spider like that inside :')


Did u survive


----------



## Flicky (Nov 26, 2021)

Aw, I went to buy the blue house... But because I had the Apple in my cart (that I forgot to remove because it went out of stock before I could grab it), I couldn't get it. For some reason it wouldn't remove the Apple at first, even though I had it selected.

Something tells me I won't be getting any new collectibles at this rate


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

Flicky said:


> Aw, I went to buy the blue house... But because I had the Apple in my cart (that I forgot to remove because it went out of stock before I could grab it), I couldn't get it. For some reason it wouldn't remove the Apple at first, even though I had it selected.
> 
> Something tells me I won't be getting any new collectibles at this rate


theres over a day of periodic restocks left, so you dont need to give up just yet! c:


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

I got a couple of things and its 10PM over here... I have no spoons left today and wondering if maybe I should just take my wins as I got them and give up for tonight... or hold out and still try get a damn pink house. I just want that stupid pink house.
Ive wanted that pink house for 4 years and yet here I am


----------



## neoratz (Nov 26, 2021)

i can't believe everything sold out in a MINUTE LET ME IN LET ME IN AHHHHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Joking)
one day i will catch one of these houses... and when i do.... ohhhhhh OHhhhuu ohhhhhhh


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh yall take black friday serious serious on here huh
Update on that pink house though: I just got gifted one and I think I might die. Like I legit might implode. Someone snagged one earlier today and just.. gave it up to a silly little pink man like me. When I tell yall Im going ape sh
Shout out to sheep villager because I have decided u r now my hero. forever.


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't even see the items in stock - they are just sold out within the half second it takes my browser to refresh  some real snipers among us huh. Might just call it a day, go to sleep, and hope that there will be restocks tomorrow (hang in there fellow Europeans)


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 26, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> I don't even see the items in stock - they are just sold out within the half second it takes my browser to refresh  some real snipers among us huh. Might just call it a day, go to sleep, and hope that there will be restocks tomorrow (hang in there fellow Europeans)


things were staying in stock for multiple minutes up until this most recent restock this hour, theres definitely a sniper among us.


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> I don't even see the items in stock - they are just sold out within the half second it takes my browser to refresh  some real snipers among us huh. Might just call it a day, go to sleep, and hope that there will be restocks tomorrow (hang in there fellow Europeans)


Im hoping with being European comes being up when its like 5 am for the westerners... maybe we'll stand a better chance then :')

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021



IonicKarma said:


> things were staying in stock for multiple minutes up until this most recent restock this hour, theres definitely a sniper among us.


I wonder who the sniper is... such power


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 26, 2021)

Next big-ish restock will be at 7pm EST!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2021)

I guess I will try to get something, though knowing myself I’ll be way too slow, lol.  Still going to try though.


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Next big-ish restock will be at 7pm EST!


Oh lawd. Gotta be ready this time. I think this is the last restock Ill hold out for until the European morning hours,, maybe my small GMT heart will stand a chance then <3
On another note I had nearly 2K bells starting today and now I have just about 600 so... black Friday is goi


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 26, 2021)

boring said:


> Oh lawd. Gotta be ready this time. I think this is the last restock Ill hold out for until the European morning hours,, maybe my small GMT heart will stand a chance then <3
> On another note I had nearly 2K bells starting today and now I have just about 600 so... black Friday is goi


I'll trickle them in a little slower this time. Hopefully this'll lessen the bulk buying a bit.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

not sure if i will have better luck waiting until the restock for the の or if i should just keep refreshing for the next few hours.. xD there goes my day


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I'll trickle them in a little slower this time. Hopefully this'll lessen the bulk buying a bit.


One can hope, I reckon there are a few folks with great internet and a CPS I don't even want to imagine snagging everything </3 Good on them to be fair but yeah well see if it's easier this time round


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 26, 2021)

Fun fact, the restock that went up at the same time as this thread did actually had pink houses and a toy hammer in stock for _15 minutes_. I see we've turned up the speed since then. It was kind of fun watching how long it took ya'll to notice this thread and go buy them up. I impulse bought one of the pink houses that time but have since re-homed it.

I got my mori last year so I'm good, might try for that yellow house that I didn't quite get earlier today since it's the only other one I'm interested in. Going to be chilling for the most part though.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 26, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Next big-ish restock will be at 7pm EST!


Midnight here, oh I wish I lived in US


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 26, 2021)

Ugh binge buying here I come


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 26, 2021)

TBT restocks be like:


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Next big-ish restock will be at 7pm EST!



looks like i woke up just in time LOL.


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 26, 2021)

lets gooooo


----------



## xara (Nov 26, 2021)

welp i was fast enough to see the “add to cart” options for the mori and toy hammer, but not fast enough to actually purchase them.


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 26, 2021)

Ori said:


> lets gooooo


aye you beat me to it, congrats!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 26, 2021)

yeah this is no joke


----------



## mogyay (Nov 26, 2021)

i keep buying houses pls help


----------



## rubyy (Nov 26, 2021)

my reaction time is NOT IT omg


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, I wasn’t fast enough for the dark blue house, but I did get an apple and a peach!  First time in awhile I’ve gotten anything from these restocks.  Thanks, staff!


----------



## neoratz (Nov 26, 2021)

I MANAGED TO GET A HOUSE!!! its the same one i already had though (ど) maybe i can trade it for another house i want :D


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 26, 2021)

damn I really stayed up until 1am for this ^^' I really just want a mori, but whenever I add something to my cart I can't purchase it.


----------



## Moonfish (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m happy with what I got.  Good luck with the rest of the restocks everyone and thank you Oblivia!


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

i tried to get something rarer but i did snag a houses who am i to coomplain


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

Darn, I was really trying to get an extra mori for a line up but I really wanted to get a pink or cyan house to fix my line up at the top more properly and a chocolate cake!! Oh well, still was fun to try to take part in it! Glad I got something earlier.


----------



## deana (Nov 26, 2021)

Well I got myself a chocolate cake 

I also wanted the black collectibles, but I don't have enough for them. The cake was just too tempting though and in my limited budget haha


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 26, 2021)

Totally impossible  Well done to those who got something. Goodnight


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 26, 2021)

lol, that restock went by quickly. Didn't even have a chance to put a Mori in my cart, and I could've gotten a Toy Hammer but didn't have the TBT ready to buy it, though I did snag a Teal house so that's cool.

Also it's pretty neat seeing the latest restocks on the main forum page:


----------



## Asarena (Nov 26, 2021)

I missed out on a Chocolate Cake. I managed to get it in my cart but it sold before I could actually purchase it. Hopefully I'll get one during the next restock!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 26, 2021)

clearly checked tbt for the first time today about 10 minutes too late for this one! we'll see if i'm awake for any further ones i guess


----------



## Franny (Nov 26, 2021)

i got a peach and apple, hehe. not sure what to do for a lineup now.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 26, 2021)

Ori said:


> lets gooooo



Gotta say I love the hammer in to oarfish combo. Bonk.


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 26, 2021)

First time I've gotten anything from a restock, I got a pink house (う)

Missed out on the toy hammer I was hoping to snag


----------



## boring (Nov 26, 2021)

I am not kidding around I am setting my alarm for like 7 am tomorrow, if this is running for a full day then so am I baybeeeee


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 26, 2021)

gonna be another sleepless night lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

ive been refreshing for hours for this の rip .-.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 26, 2021)

all i got was a rock.  well, nothing actually heh.  

pulling up the quantity to purchase pop-up a few times was as far as i was able to get


----------



## mogyay (Nov 26, 2021)

i feel sorry for the cherries


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 26, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> ive been refreshing for hours for this の rip .-.


same


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 26, 2021)

tessa. said:


> Ahh i'm so sorry, didn't even think of that. I'll be more careful next time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2021
> 
> ...


surprisingly yes, but I suffered mentally lol


----------



## Bob Zombie (Nov 26, 2021)

Well, so far I've snagged 5 cyans and a pink house, hopefully not done yet....


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 26, 2021)

Knew I should’ve gone for the blue house instead of a second の that never came  congrats to everyone who got something this round!


----------



## King koopa (Nov 26, 2021)

Honestly wow, i got my 森 and う on the first restock, then i come here and see everyone refreshing like a madman like wow 
That's why ixm selling them because I feel bad for those people


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2021)

sigh i rlly wanted a pink or cyan house ill have to try again on next restock


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 26, 2021)

ik i have no hope for any of the houses so all im rlly hoping for is a chocolate cake to centre my poor bee plush


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

me: im not really interested in any of the shop collectibles
also me:





thanks tbt for encouraging my impulsive buying /jk

gonna try snagging a teal/mori/yellow (copium) house for me and my friends :0


----------



## Bob Zombie (Nov 26, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> sigh i rlly wanted a pink or cyan house ill have to try again on next restock


I snagged a pink house I have zero use for if you're interested!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2021)

nthylton said:


> I snagged a pink house I have zero use for if you're interested!


i would love that, but unfortunately if ur wanting me to buy it from u, i dont have much tbt only 130 atm, so it's ok if u would rather sell it to someone else ^^'


----------



## Bob Zombie (Nov 26, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> i would love that, but unfortunately if ur wanting me to buy it from u, i dont have much tbt only 130 atm, so it's ok if u would rather sell it to someone else ^^'


Ah okay, no worries!  I'll probably put it up in the marketplace soonish if you get a little more tbt


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 26, 2021)

Curious how these restocks happen just as I'm reeeeeeally into drawing and totally not paying attention to the Shop  is this what I get for being productive?

ok 24/7 365 shop campers you win


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 26, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Curious how these restocks happen just as I'm reeeeeeally into drawing and totally not paying attention to the Shop  is this what I get for being productive?
> 
> ok 24/7 365 shop campers you win


Well, the chocolate cake seemed random


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

nthylton said:


> Well, so far I've snagged 5 cyans and a pink house, hopefully not done yet....


Lucky! I really would loveeee another pink house


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> i would love that, but unfortunately if ur wanting me to buy it from u, i dont have much tbt only 130 atm, so it's ok if u would rather sell it to someone else ^^'


Did you need a specific date for the pink house? :0 I could just give you mine but it's from 2016 ; w;


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 26, 2021)

imagine buying black roses for less than shop price from sombody's TBT Markeplace thread...


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

---


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> ok 24/7 365 shop campers you win



I didn’t really camp at the shop this time to be honest.  A friend let me know there was a restock coming at 7 pm est and I just hung out around the shop 30 minutes beforehand.  Then again I didn’t get anything super rare this time, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rika092 (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh no I missed all the stocks while sleeping (the struggles of living in Asian country timezone). Where can we find out restock times ahead?


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 26, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Oh no I missed all the stocks while sleeping (the struggles of living in Asian country timezone). Where can we find out restock times ahead?





Oblivia said:


> From now until 11:59pm EST tomorrow (November 27th), we'll be doing periodic restocks of all our typically sold out items, as well as reintroducing the Black Famous Mushroom and Black Hybrid Rose that were released Black Friday of last year. Some of the larger restocks will be announced ahead of time, though be sure to keep your eyes peeled for smaller, occasional ninja restocks!


Hope this answers your question!


----------



## Neurotiker (Nov 26, 2021)

damn I slept through literally all of this lmao. I wanted to maybe get a choco cake because they seem so much cheaper in the shop than buying them from someone else  maybe I can still get one through luck


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Did you need a specific date for the pink house? :0 I could just give you mine but it's from 2016 ; w;


the date doesnt rlly matter to me, id rlly appreciate it!!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> the date doesnt rlly matter to me, id rlly appreciate it!!


Enjoy ^0^


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 26, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Enjoy ^0^


THANK U SM


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 26, 2021)

i just logged on and now i know that i’ll have to devote a whole night to refreshing 

honestly i’m too lazy to try and snag that yellow house, and even if i try i know i’m too slow haha


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 26, 2021)

trying to convince myself that I shouldn't stay up all night rf'ing. 

curse you bad impulse control,,,


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Nov 26, 2021)

will there be more restocks in the morning? i can’t stay up all night...


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> will there be more restocks in the morning? i can’t stay up all night...





Oblivia said:


> From now until 11:59pm EST tomorrow (November 27th), we'll be doing periodic restocks of all our typically sold out items


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 26, 2021)

I  FOMO'd Yolo'd almost all of my tbt to get 5 black roses from the shop. Was it worth it? Who knows!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

oml i just _blinked_ and the light blue houses were gone :0


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> oml i just _blinked_ and the light blue houses were gone :0


I think they just added 2 in stock, so it finished fast


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I  FOMO'd Yolo'd almost all of my tbt to get 5 black roses from the shop. Was it worth it? Who knows!


i think they look nice with a lot of different lineups, so id say its worth it! but thats just my opinion lol. theyre one of my favorite collectibles


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

shendere said:


> I think they just added 2 in stock, so it finished fast


Yeah I saw, I’m still surprised they came and went that quickly


----------



## shendere (Nov 26, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Yeah I saw, I’m still surprised they came and went that quickly


Are you looking for any in particular? I can try to see if I can snag you something LOL ;U;


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 26, 2021)

shendere said:


> Are you looking for any in particular? I can try to see if I can snag you something LOL ;U;


oh no it’s okay! not really super wanting them rn, i’d buy them if i see them in stock but i dont mind not getting any either hehe. thanks for the offer though!! ❤


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 26, 2021)

i think i should just give up on refreshing for の.. hasnt been restocked at all since the black friday shopping started from what i can tell .-. but then what if im just 1 minute away from a restock D:

edit: getting a house set in order is really difficult, i decided to just give up lol good luck to the rest of you still hunting!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I snagged a few things. Everything is going so quickly.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 27, 2021)

Is there a way to get rid of this on the main forum list? I don't see an X on it & it keeps throwing me off lol.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 27, 2021)

I managed to get a chocolate cake! Happy about that.


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2021)

IVE BEEN AT WORK ALL DAY and ;-; i missed the restocks


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2021)

dragonair said:


> Is there a way to get rid of this on the main forum list? I don't see an X on it & it keeps throwing me off lol.
> 
> View attachment 416015


It's not possible to dismiss it. It's a temporary feature for this event so it will be removed by an administrator once it concludes.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2021)

Big restock coming at 9am EST!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 27, 2021)

omg that little restock went so quick nooooo


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 27, 2021)

Congrats to whoever joined me with the Black Friday yellow house collectible!  

I was crazy to think I could snag a second haha that was quick!


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2021)

that moment when you’re quick enough to get the mori into your cart, but not quick enough to actually purchase it.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 27, 2021)

i had the 'no' in my CART NOOOOO

rip


----------



## amylase (Nov 27, 2021)

Woohoo. I actually got 2 this morning! I didn't think I was ever going to get them!


----------



## Calysis (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you so much for these collectible restocks – it's much appreciated!!!! I've bought two that I've wanted so far. ;v;


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 27, 2021)

Dang it, it's like 6 am here and I just missed the restock D:


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 27, 2021)

Aw man, I woke up too late for this one


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2021)

Poor little dark blue house sitting in my cart since yesterday...... At work atm so poor me cannot catch these restocks.

It makes me even more grateful having my 2014 pink house and 2021 cyan house from March's restock


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 27, 2021)

I got a black famous mushroom yesterday and not even messing with the other items lol. It’s easier to get series 5 cards than a house.


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 27, 2021)

woot, glad to see some restocks!  wish there were more apples left, they're my town fruit.  but i did finally get my name change, yay


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2021)

Radiant Dreamer said:


> woot, glad to see some restocks!  wish there were more apples left, they're my town fruit.  but i did finally get my name change, yay


I have an apple if youd like to buy it!


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 27, 2021)

Franny said:


> I have an apple if youd like to buy it!


oooh, how much?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 27, 2021)

Now I have these collectables everyone's always talking about. Now I am cool.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Nov 27, 2021)

Yay I got the mori!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2021)

What's the point of restocks if they're always so low? Even the event collectibles are restocked in batches of 10 or 20.

What are the mods even worried about? None of the collectibles carry any actual monetary value so are some of the collectibles really that hard to design?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you staff for offering this opportunity for a lot of people wanting these collectibles! 



Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> What's the point of restocks if they're always so low? Even the event collectibles are restocked in batches of 10 or 20.
> 
> What are the mods even worried about? None of the collectibles carry any actual monetary value so are some of the collectibles really that hard to design?



Restocks are low and irregular for a reason: the collectible market. In order for collectibles to retain desirability (collectibility), there is a fine line between availability and making a collectible worthless. Even though they don’t have a monetary value, they do however have a TBT value which also makes them have a IGB/NMT value as well (since they are interchangeable). There is a reason why TBT has value and is interchangeable (don’t know of any other AC community that has a similar system). TBT also is amazing when new games come out and you want to transfer wealth from one game to the other. I hope this explains things better. 

EDIT: TBT is essentially backed by the collectible market and in-game currencies.


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 27, 2021)

2/2 so far lets see if we can get the big one


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> Thank you staff for offering this opportunity for a lot of people wanting these collectibles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, none of these hold any true monetary value. I know there are people who try selling igb or other AC items for actual cash, but that doesn't count in my opinion.

The forum's system only purpose it serves imo is to make collectible hunting difficult for no good reason.

Also, their IGB/NMT value is virtually useless anyway since it always fluctuates, there are always other easier methods to obtain these in-game resources, and you need an absurdly large amount to even get a reasonable TBT stash.

Ok, so it's the collectibles I am mostly upset about, but that's only because they are needlessly expensive compared to everything else you can get with TBT with their function being the least useful since you can't do anything with them outside of this one specific forum site.

Also, there is a reason why no other site has a "TBT system".


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 27, 2021)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Still, none of these hold any true monetary value. I know there are people who try selling igb or other AC items for actual cash, but that doesn't count in my opinion.
> 
> The forum's system only purpose it serves imo is to make collectible hunting needlessly difficult. It's a crap mobile mini game with the actual prizes serve no use whatsoever.
> 
> Also, their IGB/NMT value is virtually useless anyway since it always fluctuates, there are always other easier methods to obtain these in-game resources, and you need an absurdly large amount to even get a reasonable TBT stash.



I get that way of thinking, but one can argue items in the games serve no purpose whatsoever too. Each of us value things differently even outside of this community we all love, some people collect cars while others can care less for example.

In today’s in-game market that is true about needing a lot to get decent TBT, but that is not a bad thing for those who go from TBT to IGB. Additionally, the opposite phenomenon can occur when a new game comes out or new content comes out or if someone really wants something/wants to be generous.


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2021)

Radiant Dreamer said:


> oooh, how much?


Pm me!!


----------



## Asarena (Nov 27, 2021)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Still, none of these hold any true monetary value. I know there are people who try selling igb or other AC items for actual cash, but that doesn't count in my opinion.
> 
> The forum's system only purpose it serves imo is to make collectible hunting difficult for no good reason.
> 
> ...



I'm curious what you mean by no other site having a TBT system? If you mean no other site has its own currency that can only be used on that one specific site, then I'd have to disagree. I have been on multiples forums, such as Kpop and avatar forums, where users could use currency to buy things either similar to collectibles or items to dress up their avatars. And if you mean that other sites have their items freely available and that they aren't limited, then that is also untrue from my experience. On one Kpop forum there were items that could only be won from events, and if you wanted them then you'd have to win an event or try to buy them from someone who did using the site currency. Kind of similar to here


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> I get that way of thinking, but one can argue items in the games serve no purpose whatsoever too. Each of us value things differently even outside of this community we all love, some people collect cars while others can care less for example.
> 
> In today’s in-game market that is true about needing a lot to get decent TBT, but that is not a bad thing for those who go from TBT to IGB. Additionally, the opposite phenomenon can occur when a new game comes out or new content comes out or if someone really wants something/wants to be generous.


Yes, there are generous people out there. I agree. Even so, there are collectibles worth as high as 10k TBT and nobody is going to be that generous for in-game content. Most people don't even have that amount anyway.

Getting collectibles through various craft objectives seems fair tbh, since it also serves to give those who had nothing better to do something to do while also sometimes engaging with the community.

TBT doesn't seem that unfair in most cases. However, there are those collectible outliers that makes some sets not worth it and this only serves to hurt the user. A full set fruit lineup feels bad because of the crap restocks on fruits like apples. A full house lineup feels bad because of the virtually no show restocks for houses like the yellow houses. Sure, there are easy, cheap full sets to go for, but some people really like fruit and some people for one or another have a fondness of houses with japanese symbols. It's just depressing and I know there are people who care way more about collectible hunting than me, so I'm not just saying this for myself.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2021



Asarena said:


> I'm curious what you mean by no other site having a TBT system? If you mean no other site has its own currency that can only be used on that one specific site, then I'd have to disagree. I have been on multiples forums, such as Kpop and avatar forums, where users could use currency to buy things either similar to collectibles or items to dress up their avatars. And if you mean that other sites have their items freely available and that they aren't limited, then that is also untrue from my experience. On one Kpop forum there were items that could only be won from events, and if you wanted them then you'd have to win an event or try to buy them from someone who did using the site currency. Kind of similar to here



Sorry, I was just going off of what u/MasterM64 was saying. I don't really use any other forum site for videogame stuff besides Reddit. And I mostly just use this site since I do such a low amount of trading anyway.


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

Kinda bummed I missed the big restock but that was way too early for me with how late I slept LOl


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 27, 2021)

If anyone has a chocolate cake they’re willing to sell/date trade with pls lmk bc I think I’ll be too busy today to keep checking the shop  I always forget how intense restocks are l-lol


----------



## Asarena (Nov 27, 2021)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Sorry, I was just going off of what u/MasterM64 was saying. I don't really use any other forum site for videogame stuff besides Reddit. And I mostly just use this site since I do such a low amount of trading anyway.



Ah, I see. Looking again, I think I misunderstood because they specifically said they don't know of any other AC community while you just said no other site uses the system. Since you phrased it that way I thought you meant no other site at all, not just any other AC site. My apologies~


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> If anyone has a chocolate cake they’re willing to sell/date trade with pls lmk bc I think I’ll be too busy today to keep checking the shop  I always forget how intense restocks are l-lol


I have a chocolate cake I'm willing to trade but it's of a much older date!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2021)

Big restock coming at 2:30pm EST!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2021)

Asarena said:


> Ah, I see. Looking again, I think I misunderstood because they specifically said they don't know of any other AC community while you just said no other site uses the system. Since you phrased it that way I thought you meant no other site at all, not just any other AC site. My apologies~


It's cool. I misunderstood too in that place. In that case, I guess it's a little more understandable a site would adopt an already proven method. I still don't like it but I guess for those who have literally no other collectible hobby they find joy in it's okay.

I still feel some collectibles are way too high priced and that there should be a lower cut off max price that a collectible can go up to.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 27, 2021)

I may be done trying, I got a few good things, though! Goodluck to everyone else B)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 27, 2021)

shendere said:


> I have a chocolate cake I'm willing to trade but it's of a much older date!


Unfortunately I need one from one of the restocks but ty for offering


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Unfortunately I need one from one of the restocks but ty for offering


of course! hope you are able to make a date swap! have you tried jhine7's date swap thread?


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 27, 2021)

Nvm I see you got a trade


----------



## Asarena (Nov 27, 2021)

Yay, I managed to get a chocolate cake this time!


----------



## Bob Zombie (Nov 27, 2021)

Two more houses, full lineup!


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

Darn, I was really trying to get a cake but didn't get a single item.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2021)

Dark blue house and choco cake...... life is kinda cool sometimes ^.^


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 27, 2021)

Was hoping for a yellow house that time, but alas, it's now bonking time


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 27, 2021)

hell yeah i managed to get a light blue house


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 27, 2021)

I got a peach!! I wanted an apple but I was too slow sdkhgsjdk maybe next time


----------



## lana. (Nov 27, 2021)

the mori stuck in my cart is mocking me


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

Ahh, congrats! I was really hoping for a dark blue house or chocolate cake! But alas, zero. LOL


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 27, 2021)

thought it’d be funny to see if I could get a yellow house and they weren’t even restocked lol, crazy how fast these things all go though!


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 27, 2021)

I didn’t even see the items in stock  they were out of stock before my phone could display them!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2021)

You guys r taunting me I saw there was no hammer restock so I buy a pink house instead and then the toy hammer gets restocked while I’m buying the pink house


----------



## OtakuTrash (Nov 27, 2021)

i managed to get a mushroom, hehe! gonna come back and try for either blue houses, but i have no hope ;3;


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 27, 2021)

I sound so greedy as I have been lucky but honestly I was trying for a friend  I had the pink house in my basket but the lag was crazy.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 27, 2021)

i thought it was criminal of me to not have a peach collectible yet (  -᷄ω-᷅ )


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't know how much dark blue houses go for, so I highly doubt I'd actually be able to trade a light blue for a dark blue.

I got a house but it's the wrong color for my full set XD. It definitely makes for a nice potential profit however


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2021)

i am going to c r y i missed another restock ajaldjsks


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

omggg congrats to whoever got the green house, I had it in my carttttt but paused for 2 seconds for some reason before hitting purchase LMAO im gonna go cry now


----------



## Giddy (Nov 27, 2021)

damn wish I was around for these. The houses look great but might have to wait to see how much they will go for.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 27, 2021)

Finally I get to purchase something! Come to momma, black hybrid rose!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 27, 2021)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> The forum's system only purpose it serves imo is to make collectible hunting difficult for no good reason.



are you saying that the enjoyment of the site owner and/or other staff from watching the mad scramble isn't a good reason???   

also, cherries and black roses restocked,
BUT PEOPLE I WILL SELL MY BLACK ROSES LESS THAN SHOP PRICE!!1!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2021

also, what time is next big restock?  al the discorders are asking for a head's up...


----------



## Aniko (Nov 27, 2021)

My computer and I are too slow for this, yesterday I was refreshing the page like crazy and it went from nothing to sold out in one refresh.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 27, 2021)

Next (and possibly final) substantial restock will be at 6:30pm EST!


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2021)

SHAKING, CRYING, THROWING UP. MORI HAS BEEN OBTAINED!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 27, 2021)

Man, I couldn't even get the purchase pop-up for the yellow house open, that went by in milliseconds, lol


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

That was a fricked up time lol


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 27, 2021)

I never even saw anything I was after go up lmao


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 27, 2021)

omg the lag was WILD (or maybe it was my internet idk)
thanks for the adrenaline boost tbt, it’s always fun (sadistically, but still fun)


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 27, 2021)

managed to get a peach collectible (which i soon realized i dont need) and a ど (which i also don't need, now i have two what-


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

I was trying to go for green, dark blue, or pink house but got nothing lmao again LMAO that was so wild sigh


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 27, 2021)

Ah it’s in my basket and will sit there forevermore TuT 

thanks staff for the opportunity


----------



## S.J. (Nov 27, 2021)

xara said:


> SHAKING, CRYING, THROWING UP. MORI HAS BEEN OBTAINED!!!


It looks perfect in your lineup!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 27, 2021)

I saw 1/1 yellow house and as I clicked it, it disappeared. Got a cyan though! So far, I've managed to get the blue house and this, so I'm happy!


----------



## Ichiban (Nov 27, 2021)

clicks purchase
"you do not have authorization to view this page"


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

atleast compared to other restocks, these two days have given a lot of people a chance to at least own one cool collectible ☆


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 27, 2021)

Yay I'm so happy!! I got a light blue house and I think my top row looks so cute!! I love it with my roses too, yay


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks staff! anyway, probably doing a giveaway soon cause i have wayyy too many collectibles, lol


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 27, 2021)

well that sucked.

(also, please buy my extra black roses lol)


----------



## Liz! (Nov 27, 2021)

Ori said:


> clicks purchase
> "you do not have authorization to view this page"
> View attachment 416130



Just what I got.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 27, 2021)

my heart needs a vacation after tbt black friday haha my blood pressure has been all over. thanks for the fun and congrats to everyone who got something special they were after! c: 

my small savings managed to stay intact so thats a plus xD


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 27, 2021)

Can we as a community go and buy those 6 sad cherries that have been around for over an hour now. All the other fruits selling out instantly and they're just sitting there, crying.


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Can we as a community go and buy those 6 sad cherries that have been around for over an hour now. All the other fruits selling out instantly and they're just sitting there, crying.


I love the cherries but I don't wanna spend 100+ bells for them LOL


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 27, 2021)

_:::still refreshing:::_

Turn those machines back on! 
Turn them back oooooooonnnn!!!!!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 27, 2021)

Ban hammer acquired i have 0 bells now


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 27, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Can we as a community go and buy those 6 sad cherries that have been around for over an hour now. All the other fruits selling out instantly and they're just sitting there, crying.



The cherries don't get enough love, I think they're cute!!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 27, 2021)

Collectibles are like NFTs they do nothing and they’re just a goofy picture


----------



## xara (Nov 27, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Can we as a community go and buy those 6 sad cherries that have been around for over an hour now. All the other fruits selling out instantly and they're just sitting there, crying.



5 cherries left!


----------



## King koopa (Nov 27, 2021)

Poor black mushrooms and black roses, everyone went crazy on the houses, and they're just sitting there 
Still glad I got a mori before the stock went from 3 at a time to 1 though!


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 27, 2021)

deSPIRIA said:


> Ban hammer acquired i have 0 bells now


It should officially be renamed the ban hammer. Nice snag!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2021)

Would anyone like a ? I promise I'm not Rawk Hawk and did something malicious to it 

if anyone gets the reference please be a nerd with me ><


----------



## Moonfish (Nov 27, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Would anyone like a ? I promise I'm not Rawk Hawk and did something malicious to it
> 
> if anyone gets the reference please be a nerd with me ><


My nostalgia for Thousand-Year Door always makes me sad. It was my favorite game but I lost my GameCube in a move 12 years ago.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 27, 2021)

Moonfish said:


> My nostalgia for Thousand-Year Door always makes me sad. It was my favorite game but I lost my GameCube in a move 12 years ago.


The gamecube library of games was and still is legendary. So many great games, fond memories


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

It seems like the stock refreshes might get lesser as the night goes? Since it was only one item this time and x1 chocolate cake.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't think I'll be able to snatch anything, I wasn't able yesterday because I was out for irl black friday.. no regrets though, got nice shoes


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2021)

I managed to snag the last Black Mushroom. I never knew how good it would look in my lineup. I don’t remember when I started an obsession with dark collectibles


----------



## Asarena (Nov 27, 2021)

Dark collectibles are my favorites as well. I think it's partially because I'm so attached to my star fragments


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 27, 2021)

You remember how with the last shop restock... they sold pink roses? Would be pretty cool if they did that again...


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

do warnings disappear after they expire? lmao I've had one hanging out for over a year+ that said it expires since last year april  :')


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 27, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Would anyone like a ? I promise I'm not Rawk Hawk and did something malicious to it
> 
> if anyone gets the reference please be a nerd with me ><


waiting for the TTYD remake... any day now.......


----------



## amemome (Nov 27, 2021)

congrats to everyone who got restock stuff!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 27, 2021)

show of hands, who else didn't even bother?


----------



## shendere (Nov 27, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> show of hands, who else didn't even bother?


I stopped since the last big restock lol


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 27, 2021)

I got stuff before the majority knew about this event, as soon as people knew I've gotten nothing since


----------



## amylase (Nov 28, 2021)

Still had a fun time and was able to get two.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 28, 2021)

I hope that we get a Cyber Monday follow-up event.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 28, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> show of hands, who else didn't even bother?



well for those who prefer not dealing with the shop, don't forget, i'm selling black hybrid rose collectibles for less than shop price uwu


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm amazed I managed to get 2 of the last 3 houses from the shadow drops since I wasn't even trying to get anything after the last big restock and missed every shadow drop before those two, lol. Just insanely lucky with when I refreshed.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 28, 2021)

congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Giddy (Nov 28, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> show of hands, who else didn't even bother?



With how popular a lot of these collectibles were, I didn't feel like over stressing when I'm not even on hardly. I do infact like to collect the houses, so shall see if any are selling extras. Plus the mori. 
But I'm glad to see a lot of people got what they were hoping for or something similar


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m surprised with how quickly some of these collectibles disappeared, but then again, I’m not. I managed to snag an Apple, but that was it. I almost had a cyan house.


----------



## BakaRina (Nov 28, 2021)

I managed to get a Toy Hammer. Saves me the trouble of buying one in the future from someone.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 28, 2021)

i'm so happy i caught a pink house!!! :D it looks so nice with my top row. thanks staff for the exciting restocks!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 28, 2021)

neoratz said:


> i'm so happy i caught a pink house!!! :D it looks so nice with my top row. thanks staff for the exciting restocks!


Your lineup is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2021)

I’m imagining the chaos with no restock announcements, just random times and nobody knows. I can only imagine the people camping in the shop smashing refresh.


----------



## shendere (Nov 29, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m imagining the chaos with no restock announcements, just random times and nobody knows. I can only imagine the people camping in the shop smashing refresh.


Honestly! The restocks seemed to have happened every hour and 10-15 minutes usually! I'm glad it's over though, it was exciting but really distressing at the same time.


----------



## Nkosazana (Dec 1, 2021)

ooooh lmao, i missed it


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 2, 2021)

Whoops. Forgot to chk here on Black Friday rip! Lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m imagining the chaos with no restock announcements, just random times and nobody knows. I can only imagine the people camping in the shop smashing refresh.


this is why i didnt even bother, I ain't got time for that lmao


----------

